# Nate's MK5 GTI on Gotti's and Cory's MK5 GTI on Custom RS'



## BHCGanshirt (Feb 2, 2008)

Just a couple rollers and some snaps  

Cory's 

 

 

Nate's 
 

 

Snaps


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Two of my favorites. :beer::beer:


----------



## make_it_rainn (Jan 8, 2010)

Dude. Seriously looks so good. I love that straight monster truck stance when I'm rolling. 

:beer: :heart:


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

#YOLO 



Thanks Oli :heart:


----------



## make_it_rainn (Jan 8, 2010)

#YOLO


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Nice! We need more photos :thumbup:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Nice! We need more photos :thumbup:


 Agreed. :beer:


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

Two sexy cars right there! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

Gottis=sick, 18" RSs=sick. Awesome shoot:beer:


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Nice! We need more photos :thumbup:


 Spring is just getting here so there will be plenty :heart: 



bryangb said:


> Agreed. :beer:


 :beer::beer:


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

ninohale said:


> Thank you sir!! You staying @ the Helendorf again for SoWo? (I remember you car from last year)


 Yessir, I will be there Thursday afternoon.:thumbup:


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

OVRWRKD said:


> Yessir, I will be there Thursday afternoon.:thumbup:


 As will Cory and I :beer::beer: in the parking lot around 6-7


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## v-dubIV (Jul 6, 2003)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

ninohale said:


> As will Cory and I :beer::beer: in the parking lot around 6-7


 Sweet! See you guys there:beer:


----------



## VR6VR6 (Oct 11, 2008)

:heart::heart::heart: 



:wave:


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

VR6VR6 said:


> :heart::heart::heart:
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:


:wave::heart::beer:


----------



## Semi!Pro (Nov 18, 2011)

Very nice looking cars and shots :thumbup:


----------



## Simans82 (Jun 15, 2002)

Very nice! Clean rides. :thumbup:


----------



## LC6X (Nov 2, 2006)

both are beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

"Purchiate the :heart: guys


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

both cars are nice, but way too much poke for airride out the back


----------



## make_it_rainn (Jan 8, 2010)

Rat4Life said:


> both cars are nice, but way too much poke for airride out the back


Thanks man 

Gotta fit that 10.25" back there though


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

way too high driving, car's look awesome though, wish you were lower on the gotti's :beer:


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

ninohale said:


> "Purchiate the :heart: guys


is your lip a rep? or just messed up? fitment looks iffy.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

love both cars


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

Lawn_Mower said:


> way too high driving, car's look awesome though, wish you were lower on the gotti's :beer:


I'll have it dialed in by SoWo... haven't messed with it much.



Lawn_Mower said:


> is your lip a rep? or just messed up? fitment looks iffy.


It's a rep and was mint until my intercooler (Eurojet 1st generation) sagged down and pushed that spot out on the passenger side. I have since fixed the intercooler fitment but havent messed with a new lip :beer:


----------

